

Ask HN: Buying new MBP this weekend. After market SSD recommendations? - krsgoss

I'm planning on purchasing a new 13" MBP this weekend. I'd like to add a 256 gig SSD to this and save cash by not purchasing from Apple.<p>Does anyone have recommendations on specific models and/or places to purchase?<p>Thanks
======
dirkdeman
Anandtech has an excellent piece on SSD's, which really helps you understand
how they work, which ones are good and which ones aren't.

<http://www.anandtech.com/show/2738>

Even though the piece is from 2009, it still is very relevant.if you don't
want to read it, the OCZ Vertex 2 and 3 are just fine, as is the Samsung 830
and The Intel 520.

------
e-dard
(iMac 2011) I had to return an Intel 510 120Gb after about 2 months due to it
constantly failing verify disk in Disk Utility and corrupting various files.

I replaced it with an OWC Mercury Electra 120GB; had to return that one off-
the-bat, as it was DOA! Not having much luck, but I'm hoping my OWC
replacement will be OK. . .

------
vegardx
I've had great success with Samsung 830-series in two Macbook Pros. Actually I
just ordered another one to put in my desktop.

I'd stick with Intel or Samsung if you care about reliability more than pure
performance. That said, the Samsung does perform very well.

------
carlosedp
I'm about to add an SSD to my 13'' MBP and put the current 320GB into OWC's
data doubler (replacing the DVD drive).

I will go with OWC's Mercury 6G 120GB SSD. But still haven't decided between
Electra and Extreme.

------
nihar
I've been using an OCZ Vertex 2 for a couple of years and it works like a
charm ... I got it from Newegg, but if you have a Microcenter, they may price
match ...

------
cultureulterior
We buy a lot of Intel 320 SSDs. Not a single failure yet.

